# Prophesies for 2011 - Which Cannot Be Denied ! ! !



## Shimmie (Dec 21, 2010)

*2011 Prophesies*

 


1. The Bible will still  have all the  answers. 

2. Prayer will still be  the most powerful thing on  Earth.. 

3. The  Holy  Spirit will still  move. 

4. God will still honor  the praises of His  people. 

5. There will still be  God-anointed  preaching. 

6. There will still be  singing of praise to  God. 

7. God will still pour  out blessings upon His  people. 

8. There will still be  room  at the Cross. 

9. Jesus will still love  you.   

10. Jesus  will still save the lost when they come to  Him.   

11. The Christian Forum on LHCF Will STILL Be Going Long and Strong -- Giving All Honour and Glory Unto God!

12. Jesus is and will Still and Always be LORD Over All!

-----

Add more...


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 21, 2010)

I like this thread 

- Jesus will still give ears to hear what the spirit of the Lord is saying, and a heart to receive.

*ETA:* Jesus will still perform miracles into the lives of those who believe.


----------



## paradise79 (Dec 21, 2010)

*laughing at myself* cause I wanted to bold -N°1, then the 2, then the 3rd one was a good one also and so on!!! so I'm here about to bold everything Pink and shimmie wrote. Don't judge me!!!L let's go!

- The Lord will still fight the battles of His children.
- Brothers and sisters will still being introduced to the Holy Bible and to Jesus' love  and the army of God will grow stronger and more powerful.
- With Jesus everything will still be possible.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 21, 2010)

I love you angels  

_"We will still be more than Conquerors through Jesus Christ Who Loves Us"   (Romans 8)_

Continue... Add more!


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 21, 2010)

PinkPebbles said:


> I like this thread
> 
> - Jesus will still give ears to hear what the spirit of the Lord is saying, and a heart to receive.
> 
> *ETA:* Jesus will still perform miracles into the lives of those who believe.





paradise79 said:


> *laughing at myself* cause I wanted to bold -N°1, then the 2, then the 3rd one was a good one also and so on!!! so I'm here about to bold everything Pink and shimmie wrote. Don't judge me!!!L let's go!
> 
> - The Lord will still fight the battles of His children.
> - Brothers and sisters will still being introduced to the Holy Bible and to Jesus' love  and the army of God will grow stronger and more powerful.
> - With Jesus everything will still be possible.



The two of you got it ...  'add more'.  

My cousin sent me an email with the first 10, it occcurred to me to keep adding more... I love it and I love you, too.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 21, 2010)

Where's Laela?   Get in here girl...  

Add more...


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok...I have another one 

- God will still be Omnipresent, He is near and can be found whether you are in a stable, wilderness, or palace!


----------



## it_comes_naturally (Dec 21, 2010)

~ God will still be the God of another chance
~ Promotion will still come from God


----------



## Laela (Dec 21, 2010)

K .. 


Salvation will be available to ALL MEN
God will keep His Promises concerning His Children
Lost souls will meet The King through His Witnesses

Have you seen how Steve Harvey would introduce Jesus?  

YouTube - Steve Harvey Introduces Jesus

I  Jesus (and every one...  )​


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 21, 2010)

Laela said:


> Have you seen how Steve Harvey would introduce Jesus? ​
> YouTube - Steve Harvey Introduces Jesus​
> I  Jesus (and every one...  )​


 
Oh my goodness.... LOVE IT!!!

And the church said WELLLL...

Jesus will still be introduced in 2011!


----------



## luthiengirlie (Dec 21, 2010)

- 20 somethings wil see God move like never before
- there will be powerful transformation in the people that testifies to His glory
- that the Kingdom of YHWH will be blessed highter than anybody.


----------



## LovingLady (Dec 21, 2010)

Laela said:


> Have you seen how Steve Harvey would introduce Jesus?
> 
> YouTube - Steve Harvey Introduces Jesus
> 
> I  Jesus (and every one...  )​



Every time I watch that introduction and cry and laugh, it is amazing. I am always expect Jesus to show-up at the end.  

*God is always on time
*God always wants the best for us
*God hears our prayers
*God will never leave us or forsake us.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 21, 2010)

in 2011 (And thankfully always :heart2

Nothing can separate us from the LOVE of God!
If God be for us nothing and nobody can be against us! 
nothing shall by any means harm us! 
He will do abundantly above all we can ask or think!

YES!!!!!


----------



## joy2day (Dec 21, 2010)

God is still on His Throne!
Jesus still prays at the right hand of the Father making intercession for us daily!
Our enemy is still a defeated foe!

I love you guys!


----------



## sidney (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh yall better testify UP IN HERE!

God will still be good.
God will still be amazing.
He will still be alpha.
He will still be omega. 
He will still be high and lifted up and his train will still fill the temple. 
He will be with us when we are in our high places.
He will be with us through the fire and the the flood.
He will rejoice over us with gladness!
Yes, he will rejoice with singing and dancing!
Yes, God will be God.
Yesterday, today, and forever!  
He will still be king of kings.
He will still be Lord of hosts. 
Oh yes, POWER will still belong to God.
Somebody give him some praise in here!
He will still be the rock, sword, and sheild.
He will not see any of you forsaken, not one!
Because he is the GOOD SHEPHERD 
God is soooooo Gooooodd.......I feel like shouting!!!!!

MANY blessings to you all as we enter 2011, giving praise to the ONE true God!  Amen and amen.....I'm glad it's christmas, but I'm even gladder...."to be in the house of the Lord." (Psalm 122).  You all have me excited, I'm about to bring in the new year service early!!! LOL!!!


----------



## dr.j (Dec 21, 2010)

God will keep us in perfect peace because our minds will be stayed on Him because we trust Him.

When we pass through the waters, God will be with us and when we pass through the rivers, they will not sweep over us.  When we walk through the fire, we will not be burned; the flames will not set us ablaze.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 21, 2010)

*I LOVE YOU ... ALL   *

   

Pink Pebbles  

Paradise79    

It_Comes_Naturally  

Laela   

luthiengirlie   

Abdijz    

Irresistible   

Joy2day    

Sidney     

Dr. J        

Prudent1  

makeupgirl   


:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:


Each of you have put some WORD up in here!     :woohoo2:

What did God tell Ezekiel to do in the Valley of the Dry Bones? 


God said:   "Prophesy" ! ! !

And of these words which each of you have spoken... So it is, and so it shall be established... Fully!   In Jesus' Name.  Amen and Amen.  

Here's another:


:Rose:  God is STILL watching over His Word to perform it!

:Rose:  God's Word shall not return unto Him void; it shall 'ALWAYS' accomplished that which He has purposed it to do;

----------

Continue... for that's exactly what God's Word does... it's is from everlasting to everlasting.     A perpetual decree!  It's an unending continuation.  It never ends.

Add more Darlings...


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 21, 2010)

Laela said:


> K ..
> 
> 
> Salvation will be available to ALL MEN
> ...



Don't be hidin'....  You know you can't hide from Jesus!      and us up in here!   I was rounding out the posse'    You see they all arrived in here.


Another:  

:Rose:  Jesus will always leave the 90 and 9 to come and find us, no matter where we are.  We will never be lost with Jesus.

=========

Add more...


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 21, 2010)

sidney said:


> Oh yall better testify UP IN HERE!
> 
> God will still be good.
> God will still be amazing.
> ...



Still be Alpha... Still be Omega!  

Lord of Lords!   King of Kings! 

The REAL ROCK [not the actor] 

Rock, Sword, Shield

Good Shepard!  

*PREACH ! ! !*


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 22, 2010)

Give it Up Lucie... 

 

I KNOW you have some golden nuggets of God's Word to share.


----------



## paradise79 (Dec 22, 2010)

you ladies, are just wonderful. thank you Lord for guiding me here and share your Word with the precious souls here. I get one more.

- The Lord will still bring His Light through the darkness of some cloudy days of 2011 and in Jesus's name our hearts and souls will remain pure, in prayers and praises.
- No matter what happens, how hard things may be in 2011 we will still have the VICTORY IN JESUS'S NAME. AMEN!!!!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 22, 2010)

paradise79 said:


> you ladies, are just wonderful. thank you Lord for guiding me here and share your Word with the precious souls here. I get one more.
> 
> - The Lord will still bring His Light through the darkness of some cloudy days of 2011 and in Jesus's name our hearts and souls will remain pure, in prayers and praises.
> - No matter what happens, how hard things may be in 2011 we will still have the VICTORY IN JESUS'S NAME. AMEN!!!!!!



Thank you, Precious Paradise... You are the beauty in God's garden of love.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 22, 2010)

:Rose:  God will continue to 'perfect' *ALL* that concerns us...


_Continue... Add More ....._


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 22, 2010)

God's word will still be a lamp unto my feet, and a light unto my path!


----------



## Laela (Dec 22, 2010)

Please allow me to repeat that... 

NOTHING.. _nada... rien.. nichts...niente... דבר_
 
NO ONE...._ninguna ...personne... keine...nessuno  .._לא אחת

Love it! 



Irresistible said:


> in 2011 (And thankfully always :heart2
> 
> *Nothing can separate us from the LOVE of God!*
> If God be for us *nothing *and *nobody *can be against us!
> ...


----------



## Prudent1 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ooh y'all got me about to run to the restroom (I'm at work) and take a praise break! You know I can't come in here reading all of this and not and  and !! 

Here's a few more for 2011:
*God's name is still a strong tower. We will still run into it and be
  SAFE!
*Only with our eyes will we see the fate of the wicked, because we still abide under the shadow of the Almighty God!
*In 2011 we will still be like trees planted by the rivers of water. We will continue to bring forth fruit in our seasons. Our leaves shall not wither and whatever we do will prosper!
*We still bless the Lord at ALL times! His praise will continually be in our mouths!
  Our souls will make their boasts in the Lord. The humble will hear of this and be glad.
  O magnify the Lord with me! Let us exalt His name together!!
* This we recall to mind so we still have hope. It is of the Lord's mercies that we are not consumed, b/c His compassions still do not fail. They are still new every morning! His faithfulness is still GREAT!


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 22, 2010)

Prudent1 said:


> Ooh y'all got me about to run to the restroom (I'm at work) and take a praise break! You know I can't come in here reading all of this and not and  and !!
> 
> Here's a few more for 2011:
> *God's name is still a strong tower. We will still run into it and be
> ...



Hi Precious Prudent1 

Got me running and praising God! 

:woohoo2:   :woohoo2:   :woohoo2:


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 22, 2010)

There will Always be 

*CHRISTMAS!
*

*Jesus * Lord of All, will ALWAYS be the _'Reason for the Season'_

----------

Continue... Add More :Rose:


----------



## luthiengirlie (Dec 22, 2010)

-like prudent says the wicked will tremple in YHWH'S PRESCENCE! YIPEE

- His people will be blessed with marriages, jobs, stability, peace while the world shakes and people don't understand why YHWH'S PEOPLE. Are NOT MOVED!


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 22, 2010)

luthiengirlie said:


> -like prudent says the wicked will tremple in YHWH'S PRESCENCE! YIPEE
> 
> - His people will be blessed with marriages, jobs, stability, peace while the world shakes and people don't understand why YHWH'S PEOPLE. Are NOT MOVED!



 

:Rose: *PROPHESY ! ! !* :Rose:


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm back... Love this thread!

- God will still be my Wonderful Counselor
- God will still be my Advocate
- God will still open up doors that no man can shut
- God will still join man and woman in holy matrimony 
- God will still bless the woman's womb

Hallelujah! It's on in 2011!!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 22, 2010)

PinkPebbles said:


> I'm back... Love this thread!
> 
> - God will still be my Wonderful Counselor
> - God will still be my Advocate
> ...



Hi Again  _Pretty Princess in Pink_ :Rose:

I love your "PinkPebbles" of God's Wisdom you shared above.   

So much peace flowed into my heart with such a warm flow.  Blessings to you, these above and much, much more.  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 22, 2010)

More... :Rose:

:Rose:  God's Promises will still be "Yea and Amen"

:Rose:  God's Word will still be forever settled in Heaven.

:Rose:  We shall not be moved, for God is within us.   

Oh Glory!  Glory, Glory, Glory! 

:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose: 

_Continue...._
*
God's Word Shall CONTINUE !*


----------



## luthiengirlie (Dec 22, 2010)

the world will pass awa
the heavens may pass away
but HIS WORD CANNOT AND WILL NOT PASS AWAY....

this is the year to be bold
to have YHWH bring forth dreams he has placed on our hearts.

this is the year to go to war on our knees
this is the year that the opressed will be un oppressed
that the unmarried will be married
that those in debt will be freed
because of those who love the Most High..
as the world shakes..
we will stand and be blessed. 
and the world will hate us for it but many will be saved because they reconize the move of YHWH and the blessing He has for His people.. in the Great Shaking there will be Great Saving. In the world of Great Turmoil.. His people will have Great Blessings.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 22, 2010)

luthiengirlie said:


> the world will pass awa
> the heavens may pass away
> but HIS WORD CANNOT AND WILL NOT PASS AWAY....
> 
> ...



Oh what a blessing... these words of Truth.   Jesus said to rejoice that 'men' would hate us....  We rejoice for we are 'right with Him'.   :Rose: 

No matter who hates us...

*God continues......*


----------



## Laela (Dec 22, 2010)

His Light will shine in dark places

Angels will sing when a soul receives salvation

He will give his angels charge over His Children, to keep them in all their ways


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 22, 2010)

Laela said:


> His Light will shine in dark places
> 
> Angels will sing when a soul receives salvation
> 
> He will give his angels charge over His Children, to keep them in all their ways




Laela, I love your 'siggy'.   It's beautiful with hands reaching upwards, giving praise to God.  

The song links are awesome.  Thank you for placing them for all to see. :Rose:

Love and blessings to you and Hubby.


----------



## paradise79 (Dec 23, 2010)

.....no word comes out of my mouth except AMEN ALLELUIA to all what is being added.I feel so strong, inspired and blessed to share those prophesies with you, girls.

sending you this :blowkiss:

Your wonderful love, Jesus, will still be our food and Your perfect  life a perfect guide to the the Father.

Your "precious ones " will still be covered by Your awesome powerful blood,


----------



## Prudent1 (Dec 23, 2010)

luthiengirlie said:


> the world will pass awa
> the heavens may pass away
> but *HIS WORD CANNOT AND WILL NOT PASS AWAY....*
> 
> ...


Praise God for providing a way out of no way for his children! I thank him that we do not have to participate in this world's recession or statistics b/c we are living according to Kingdom standards! There is no shortage of jobs in the kingdom! There is no shortage of marriage minded men! Prodical sons and daughters hearts are turned back to the Father in the kingdom. Broken hearts/souls, bodies/minds are restored for his great namesake in the kingdom. As we watch more and more natural disasters, senseless death, escalated violence, and other worldly woes, thank you Lord that you will still be our very present help, sustaining our minds, and keeping us in all of our ways. All prasie and thanks unto the God who gives us perfect peace (when we should be losing hope and freakin' out )b/c our hearts, minds, and souls are stayed on him! 
Psa 91:7-8
*7* A thousand may fall at your side, 
ten thousand at your right hand, 
but it will not come near you. 
*8* You will only observe with your eyes 
and see the punishment of the wicked.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 23, 2010)

:Rose:  All Honour, all Glory, all Power will always be unto You O' God, Our Rock, Our Redeemer.  :Rose:


_Continue....._


----------



## luthiengirlie (Dec 23, 2010)

Here I am to worship here I am to bow down
Here I am to say that you're my YHWH. You're all together lovely
All togetherworthy
All together wonderful to me
Ill never know much it cost to see my sin upon that cross
Ill never know how much it cost to see my sin upon that cross
Here I am to worship
Here I am to bow down
Here I am to say that
You're my Elohim


----------



## Prudent1 (Dec 23, 2010)

luthiengirlie said:


> Here I am to worship here I am to bow down
> Here I am to say that you're my YHWH. You're all together lovely
> All togetherworthy
> All together wonderful to me
> ...


**Hands raised, arms fully extended, singing with you**
_Ill never know much it cost to see my sin upon that cross_
_Ill never know how much it cost to see my sin upon that cross_
:notworthy  
I  You Lord Jesus...


----------



## Prudent1 (Dec 23, 2010)

Been singing this all morning. May as well share. Another oldie but a goodie.
YouTube - Richard Smallwood Singers-I Love The Lord


----------



## paradise79 (Dec 23, 2010)

*singing with you, luthiengirlie and Prudent1

Ill never know much it cost to see my sin upon that cross
Ill never know how much it cost to see my sin upon that cross


----------



## luthiengirlie (Dec 23, 2010)

More and and more will Leave Babylon and Egypt(The World) and choose Yeshua. Young and old . There will be another Great Harvest!


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 23, 2010)

What a beautiful worship song...     

:Rose:  The *cost *will always be above what anyone else could have ever paid. 



_All together wonderful to me
Ill never know much it cost to see my sin upon that cross
Ill never know how much it cost to see my sin upon that cross_


  I thank God for each of you; you got me through this holiday.  I can never thank any of you enough.  Yet I do thank you with all of my heart.   

*Another Truth..*.

*:Rose:  People will know us by our love for one another, which is real. :Rose:*

Continue Precious Sisters...


----------



## luthiengirlie (Dec 24, 2010)

You in the Word it states that trumpets are sounded and a name written in the book of Life.. Well I want to Speak and write and Decree this! In 2011 There will be so much Trumpet sounding and book writing as never before due to millions no.. Not good enough! BILLIONS SAVED FOR REAL SAVED! Heaven is going to be one LOUD PLACE IN 2011 DUE TO REJOICING OF THE SALVATIONS OF BILLIONS!  THIS IS BIG.. OO MANY WILL SAY IMPOSSIBLE! BUT YOU KNOW WHAT YHWH OF HOSTS HAS SAID: NOT BY MIGHT NO NO HALLELUYAH, NOT BY POOOWER NO NO HALLELUYAH BUT BY HIS SPIRIT SAIETH YHWH!!!! Whoppeeeeeeeeeeee I am EXCITED FOLKS! Hmhm!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 24, 2010)

Thank you  for joining us.  I've added your name to the 'love' list of special thanks a few posts up yonder.   

Your Words are powerful and such a blessing.   :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 24, 2010)

luthiengirlie said:


> You in the Word it states that trumpets are sounded and a name written in the book of Life.. Well I want to Speak and write and Decree this! In 2011 There will be so much Trumpet sounding and book writing as never before due to millions no.. Not good enough!
> 
> *BILLIONS SAVED FOR REAL SAVED! Heaven is going to be one LOUD PLACE IN 2011 DUE TO REJOICING OF THE SALVATIONS OF BILLIONS!  *
> 
> THIS IS BIG.. OO MANY WILL SAY IMPOSSIBLE! BUT YOU KNOW WHAT YHWH OF HOSTS HAS SAID: NOT BY MIGHT NO NO HALLELUYAH, NOT BY POOOWER NO NO HALLELUYAH BUT BY HIS SPIRIT SAIETH YHWH!!!! Whoppeeeeeeeeeeee I am EXCITED FOLKS! Hmhm!!!



:woohoo2:     

And you know what else....  Those who belong to God shall not be 'plucked' from out of His hand.    

Glory to God forever !


----------



## makeupgirl (Dec 24, 2010)

Jesus will still be the way, the truth, and the life: no man can never cometh to the Father except through Jesus (John 14:6)

Jesus is still the resurrection and the life

Death, Hell, and the grave is still defeated

The trinity of God is still moving and working.  

The bible will still be infallible.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 24, 2010)

makeupgirl said:


> Jesus will still be the way, the truth, and the life: no man can never cometh to the Father except through Jesus (John 14:6)
> 
> Jesus is still the resurrection and the life
> 
> ...



Thank you makeupgirl :Rose: these are awesome words of Truth.  

Have a wonderful holiday to you and your loved ones.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 24, 2010)

:Rose:  Jesus is still our Advocate with the Father...

:Rose:  As God's children, we have full access to His throne 24/7 - 365-366 and beyond. 

:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:  

*God's Truth Continues....*


----------



## luthiengirlie (Dec 25, 2010)

Holy Spirit will RAIN DOWN OVER HIS PEOPLE AND HIS PEOPLE'S LIVES

YouTube - Holy Spirit Rain Down (worship video w/ lyrics)


----------



## paradise79 (Dec 25, 2010)

Amen amen!!!!! love this so much, shimmie 



Shimmie said:


> :Rose: *Jesus is still our Advocate with the Father*...
> 
> :Rose: *As God's children, we have full access to His throne 24/7 - 365-366 and beyond.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 25, 2010)

paradise79 said:


> Amen amen!!!!! love this so much, shimmie



Bless you, precious lady... :Rose:

:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:

More....

:Rose:  The Holy Spirit will ALWAYS and STILL Lead and Guide into ALL Truth. 

:Rose:  The Holy Spirit will Always be our Comforter

:Rose:  The Holy Spirit will Always abide in us as we abide in Him

:Rose:  :Rose:  :Rose:

_
There will always be "more"..... Continue_


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 27, 2010)

:Rose:  Always our Comforter.... Always our Peace.  Always our Joy.  :Rose:



_Always More...._


----------



## paradise79 (Dec 27, 2010)

yes shimmie, always my joy 

He will still be the Guide.
I will still Love Him and He will still Love me.
Our mouths (actually our fingers ) will still spread His Word and praising here.
He will still come to each of His child to wrap His arms around and comfort.
He will still silently be working on our lives...without us knowing it and His blessings will just flow whenever we don't expect it.

His grace and mercy will be forever!!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 28, 2010)

:Rose:  His children will STILL praise Him 


God's Word Shall Continue...


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 28, 2010)

^^^Amen Shimmie!

- Jesus will still be LOVE
- Jesus will still be the Prince of Peace
- In the presence of the Lord there will still be fullness of Joy.

God is good. He will still be good, all the time, every time!!!!


----------



## Laela (Dec 28, 2010)

God will still be God!
Many will be called, few will be Chosen
The Blood of Jesus will not lose its power -- especially to change lives profoundly
Satan will be defeated over and over...


----------



## paradise79 (Dec 29, 2010)

The whole living will still proclaim His glory and every element of the earth will still be the sign of God's love. 

Jesus's love will still flow in His loved ones'hearts and lives. Testimonies will still be published and shouted out.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 29, 2010)

:Rose:  God's Word will Always be a Lamp unto our feet and a Light unto our Path...

:Rose:  Jesus will always be the Lord, is Our Sheppard, and We Shall Not Want... for anything. 


_God's Word Continues...._


----------



## sunnysmyler (Dec 30, 2010)

There is none like HIM, Nobody Greater in the earth, above the earth or under the earth!!!!
He will still be the ONE true constant in our lives.

He will still call us friend.

He will still be our comforter and redeemer.

Salvation will still be a FREE gift that we cannot earn.

We will still be able to call on His name in times of trouble and He will be sure to answer!

p.s. I've really been slippin on reading the CF, but Praise be to GOD my Saviour and King for this thread and how's it's blessed my heart and I'm sure many, many others who may not post up in here, I know you can feel the Love of Jesus through mere words, that the power of the Holy Spirit! 

All it takes is a decision, a decision to allow the Lord into your heart, allow Him to be ruler of your life and He'll come right in, cleanse you from all unrighteousness. It is not His wish, that any ONE should perrish! 

Let 2011 be the year of turn around for you!!!!

pss... I thank all the 62 post before mines!!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 30, 2010)

sunnysmyler said:


> There is none like HIM, Nobody Greater in the earth, above the earth or under the earth!!!!
> He will still be the ONE true constant in our lives.
> 
> He will still call us friend.
> ...




 

_Blessings of showes of Blessings _upon you, Sweet Sunny... :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 30, 2010)

:Rose:  *Jesus Said.... *

and it is and it will always be just that...'Whatever Jesus Said..." 


 


_God continues...._


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 31, 2010)

Jesus Christ...

The Same...

Yesterday 

Today, December 31, 2010

And Forever 2011 throughout Eternity

Happy New Year, Jesus!  

Thank you for bringing us through, again and again.

In your precious, holy name,


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 2, 2011)

:Rose:  God is forever....

_Omnipresent -  Omnipotent - Sovereign _ 



_God's Word Continues....._


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jan 2, 2011)

Jesus is STILL - The Way, The Truth and The Life. No one can go to The Father, except through Him.

John 14:6

Glory to YOUR NAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2011)

No Mountain will ever be high enough... for us to climb.  

'He gives us feet as 'hinds feet'.  


_Continue..._


----------



## Laela (Jan 4, 2011)

No matter, what.. No matter who... Jesus will always be truly a friend who sticks closer than a brother

Many will still seek His Kingdom and thirst after Righteousness


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 4, 2011)

Laela said:


> No matter, what.. No matter who... Jesus will always be truly a friend who sticks closer than a brother
> 
> Many will still seek His Kingdom and thirst after Righteousness



This is sssooooooo  

He, Our Jesus, calls us Friend.  Our Jesus closer than close.


----------



## paradise79 (Jan 5, 2011)

Jesus will still be the only water, liquid, drink that will quench our thirst 

When 2 or 3 people will gather to pray/worship in His name, He will still be amongst them . 

His children will come for deliverance and they will be set free by his blood .


----------



## MuseofTroy (Jan 5, 2011)

Our Lord Jesus Christ will continue to expose the wolves and false profits. We will also bel able to tell the wheats from the tares.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 8, 2011)

God is my shield, saving those whose hearts are true and right. God is an honest judge. He is angry with the wicked every day.   

Psalm 7:10-11 NLT

God will always be 'our' shield... In Jesus' Name, Amen.  :Rose:



We Shall Continue.......  with God's perpetual promises....


----------



## livinbyproverbs31 (Jan 8, 2011)

At 14 years of age, its finally hit me that I cannot obtain true happiness without tripping over, stumbling upon and falling on Jesus. 

#tooblessednowandforevermore.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 9, 2011)

jalapen.yo.face said:


> At 14 years of age, its finally hit me that I cannot obtain true happiness without tripping over, stumbling upon and falling on Jesus.
> 
> #tooblessednowandforevermore.



*GLORY ! ! !  *

:woohoo2:  :wow:  :woohoo2:  :wow:  :woohoo2:  

Glory to God forever!!!    and


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 9, 2011)

If I'm gonna fall,  then Let me fall on Jesus... He's always there!  




*Continue.... :*yep:


----------



## paradise79 (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm sure it has been said already but I need to say it one more time. 
The Lord will still and always be our shelter, our shepherd, our guide and our protector. Our praises will never be enough to express our love, our obedience, our gratitude to Jesus.

His powerful, wonderful and magnifient love will bring us from darkness and He will always have a place in the front for those who were in the back, repent and decide to follow Him.

My past will be my past and behind me, and my joyful and peaceful future will still be with the Christ, Jesus. 

He will still be the Father's son. He was, is and will be


----------



## Laela (Jan 11, 2011)

Amen Amen and Amen!!!

To add...

His Children will not cast away their confidence in Him
There will always be testimonies of God's power and grace
Our Lord Jesus WILL return
Many will keep their eyes toward the Heaven



Shimmie said:


> If I'm gonna fall,  then Let me fall on Jesus... He's always there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

